# 4K TVs with HDR and the picture settings



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I got my Samsung KU7000 Nov 23rd of 2016. I stated in a thread about that time that I tried the HDR setting and did not like it.
My second son got a Samsung KU6270 with HDR and he did the same thing. Well, he decides that since you can choose Reset at the bottom of all the settings he was going to experiment with it.
Yesterday he wanted to come over and adjust my set. He did. It is Awesome with it in the HDR mode.
Lots of the settings are changed from the original.
Note that before I list this, every persons idea is different and you could adjust your setting way different than mine. It is just something to try with your set.

Here we go:
Picture Mode: Special Viewing: HDR+

Expert Settings:
Backlight 16 ( my son had it on 15 )
Brightness 41 ( he had this at 48 )
Contrast 92 ( this one he had at 85 )
Sharpness 52 ( this was 50 )
Color 46 ( this was 50 )
Don't change the Tint
Digital Clean View Auto
Auto Motion Plus is OFF, LED ClearMotion is OFF
HDMI UHD Color is set to ON
Dynamic Contrast is High
Color Tone is Standard
RGB is set to OFF
Color Space is Auto

Play with it and you might be as pleased as I am with the changes.
The dark black in scenes in Movies are truly black instead of dark gray

Note that if you have set up a mode and like it, this will not change that mode.
You can go back, turn HDR OFF and go right back to what you had with no adjustments to get there.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What is your source of HDR video ?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

P Smith said:


> What is your source of HDR video ?


I am just watching DirecTV sat signal TV.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ah, so no HDR video at all


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

P Smith said:


> ah, so no HDR video at all


Correct. But using the setting as previously stated makes a big difference.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm in doubts
the settings affecting video stream with HDR data, what you have none so far

imagine you did change settings how to process DD5.1, but in audio stream is Stereo MPEG-1 only


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

P Smith said:


> I'm in doubts
> the settings affecting video stream with HDR data, what you have none so far
> 
> imagine you did change settings how to process DD5.1, but in audio stream is Stereo MPEG-1 only


My son's Yamaha can change DD 5.1 to output 7.2. My other son's does 9.2.
I can't explain it for the picture or the sound, but seeing the pic is all I need and hearing their systems with the more speakers is awesome.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, I would imagine how AVR's digital processing working, like 5.1 to 7.2, it's well known trick
but video ! 
then we would go into SD->HD up-scaling; it would hard to build missing HDR data ... is a mfg's tech description of your model mentioned about pseudo-HDR mode ?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

P Smith said:


> well, I would imagine how AVR's digital processing working, like 5.1 to 7.2, it's well known trick
> but video !
> then we would go into SD->HD up-scaling; it would hard to build missing HDR data ... is a mfg's tech description of your model mentioned about pseudo-HDR mode ?


No
HDR+

I know that you are aware that a 1080p TV upconverts a 480i signal to 1080p before it puts it to the screen and 4k sets do the same thing to 4k. So , why do you think they can not add the HDR factor into the upscaling ? The TVs have several different modes that you can choose and each one of them changes the way the picture looks. You have Dynamic, Standard, and Natural. Then there is sports mode. It changes the pic dramatically and it also changes the sound.
Would it be even better if it were 4k HDR material. Possibly, I don't know since I do not have any of that nor a 4k Blu Ray player.

Why can an HD signal come thru 1 strand of copper wire ( coax ) but then we have to have an HDMI cable that has about 18 wires in it for the HD or the Component cables that are 3 for video ? I don't know that either.

You are way too technical for this discussion with me. If you have a set with HDR try it. If not then I don't see the point of the discussion.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

HDR+ is debated alot on avsforums... kind of listed as a gimmicky feature


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

compnurd said:


> HDR+ is debated alot on avsforums... kind of listed as *a gimmicky feature*


that was my though when jimmie57 described his "improvement" here


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

compnurd said:


> HDR+ is debated alot on avsforums... kind of listed as a gimmicky feature


Seems like just about everything on AVS is debated a lot. Gotta be one of the most confusing sites...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> No
> HDR+
> 
> I know that you are aware that a 1080p TV upconverts a 480i signal to 1080p before it puts it to the screen and 4k sets do the same thing to 4k. So , why do you think they can not add the HDR factor into the upscaling ? The TVs have several different modes that you can choose and each one of them changes the way the picture looks. You have Dynamic, Standard, and Natural. Then there is sports mode. It changes the pic dramatically and it also changes the sound.
> ...


(1) Jimmie, don't you subscribe to AP or NF? Plenty of HDR content there. My new 8000 even notifies me of HDR content.

(2) Always a good point. Those without 4K sets (and HDR sets) just seem to argue negatively about what we actually on a daily basis. I'm gonna reset my JS8500 (the 8000 I'm not touching, I'm happy with the PQ on that set) to your suggestions and see what happens...I'll be back.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> that was my though when jimmie57 described his "improvement" here


Pete! You got a 4K HDR set? I know you don't argue for the sake of arguing and I'm curious about your disagreement with Jimmie.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Not only is there plenty of HDR content on AP and NF as Rich posted there's also a host of HDR content on 4K Ultra HD discs.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> (1) Jimmie, don't you subscribe to AP or NF? Plenty of HDR content there. My new 8000 even notifies me of HDR content.
> 
> (2) Always a good point. Those without 4K sets (and HDR sets) just seem to argue negatively about what we actually on a daily basis. I'm gonna reset my JS8500 (the 8000 I'm not touching, I'm happy with the PQ on that set) to your suggestions and see what happens...I'll be back.
> 
> Rich


I only have DirecTV.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Why can an HD signal come thru 1 strand of copper wire ( coax ) but then we have to have an HDMI cable that has about 18 wires in it for the HD or the Component cables that are 3 for video ? I don't know that either.
> 
> .


Would you like to pay extra for a TV that had a cable box built in even tho you think or at least
For now don't subscribe to a cable service. A manufacturer can include a DIRECTV, Dish and cable STBs inside their TVs but first it would cost that much more and they could not make them thin enough. BTW, encryption is the key here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Would you like to pay extra for a TV that had a cable box built in even tho you think or at least
> For now don't subscribe to a cable service. A manufacturer can include a DIRECTV, Dish and cable STBs inside their TVs but first it would cost that much more and they could not make them thin enough. BTW, encryption is the key here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He has a TV set that has the appropriate apps (NF and AP).


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> He has a TV set that has the appropriate apps (NF and AP).


True.
Just a Tight Wad mot of the time.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Would you like to pay extra for a TV that had a cable box built in even tho you think or at least
> For now don't subscribe to a cable service. A manufacturer can include a DIRECTV, Dish and cable STBs inside their TVs but first it would cost that much more and they could not make them thin enough. BTW, encryption is the key here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoosh.
Do not have a clue what you are trying to say.
My TV is an RVU built in. Apps built in, full web browser built in.
Could not resist buying it when it was on sale for $749.

My post was for people that have a 4k TV with HDR, tried the setting and did not like it like I did at first.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rich said:


> He has a TV set that has the appropriate apps (NF and AP).


I am not referring to those apps. I was answering his question about the coax.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> The dark black in scenes in Movies are truly black instead of dark gray


If your blacks are gray instead of black, that means your brightness and/or contrast were out of wack. You can copy those from somebody else with the same TV to a certain extent, but all TVs are slightly different so best to use a calibration image to get those perfect for your TV.

Deep color will have no effect on the DirecTV signal and may possibly "break" some devices.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Whoosh.
> Do not have a clue what you are trying to say.
> My TV is an RVU built in. Apps built in, full web browser built in.
> Could not resist buying it when it was on sale for $749.
> ...


Most TV's do not try to introduce HDR into the signal.. That seems to be a samsung exclusive thing for 2016 and appears to be going away for 2017


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

compnurd said:


> Most TV's do not try to introduce HDR into the signal.. That seems to be a samsung exclusive thing for 2016 and appears to be going away for 2017


Best Buy shows the following brands with HDR:
LG
Sony
Vizio
Hisense
Samsung


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Best Buy shows the following brands with HDR:
> LG
> Sony
> Vizio
> ...


He is saying that HDR doesn't come from the TV, it has to be in the source material. If a TV tries to turn SDR into HDR, its just fake HDR and isn't the real thing. Nothing on DirecTV has HDR. Netflix and Amazon have a mix of HDR and DolbyVision.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SledgeHammer said:


> He is saying that HDR doesn't come from the TV, it has to be in the source material. If a TV tries to turn SDR into HDR, its just fake HDR and isn't the real thing. Nothing on DirecTV has HDR. Netflix and Amazon have a mix of HDR and DolbyVision.


Yes, I am aware of that but it does not change the fact that setting my TV settings with it chosen makes a far better looking picture no matter what material is fed to it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Whoosh.
> Do not have a clue what you are trying to say.
> My TV is an RVU built in. Apps built in, full web browser built in.
> Could not resist buying it when it was on sale for $749.
> ...


I know it went over your head, but I tried to answer your question....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

HDR+ is a Samsung gimmick to add HDR into non HDR material. 

It is NOT the same thing as HDR as in your TV being able to display HDR source material Think of it as the showroom setting on a TV. It cranks up certain colors regardless if it oversaturates it


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SledgeHammer said:


> He is saying that HDR doesn't come from the TV, it has to be in the source material. If a TV tries to turn SDR into HDR, its just fake HDR and isn't the real thing. Nothing on DirecTV has HDR. Netflix and Amazon have a mix of HDR and DolbyVision.


Some fake things look as good as the real thing.
Whatever it is, it looks better.
This appears to have been a total waste of time since no one has reported that they tried it and it looked like crap or no difference or they liked it. I will think twice before posting another helpful ( at least I thought it was ) suggestion.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rich said:


> Pete! You got a 4K HDR set? I know you don't argue for the sake of arguing and I'm curious about your disagreement with Jimmie.
> 
> Rich


Yeah, got LG model (for while) and using different UHD/4K channels from different sats, with HDR and not, seen the difference. IMO, it's really remarkable and I'd like the enhancement.
But not the "HDR+" gimmick, never saw it and very skeptical as in SD->HD conversion what I saw and see many times.


----------



## cablemax (May 2, 2016)

I'll try those setting with netflix

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Some fake things look as good as the real thing.
> Whatever it is, it looks better.
> This appears to have been a total waste of time since no one has reported that they tried it and it looked like crap or no difference or they liked it. I will think twice before posting another helpful ( at least I thought it was ) suggestion.


I did make a couple changes on the JS8500 that seemed to help. Gotta love well meant threads that turn into arguments. Just the nature of the beast, I guess. Keep the suggestions coming, I like them.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Yeah, got LG model (for while) and using different UHD/4K channels from different sats, with HDR and not, seen the difference. IMO, it's really remarkable and I'd like the enhancement.
> But not the "HDR+" gimmick, never saw it and very skeptical as in SD->HD conversion what I saw and see many times.


Just wanted to make sure you weren't falling into the habit of posting about something you know little of. Seen so many 4K "experts" putting 4K sets down for no good reason. And then finding out they don't own a 4K set.

I tried one LG 4K, didn't like the way red showed up, took it back.

Oh, now I see posts knocking Samsung TVs (not yours, Pete). That's rich.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cablemax said:


> I'll try those setting with netflix
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Keep in mind, he put out those changes for a 7000 series Samsung TV. I don't see the same options on my two 8000 series sets. I'd like to see some settings for just the 8000 series TVs.

Rich


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

TO Add the Samsung KU series does not display proper HDR. While it can receive the signal and play it. The TV does not support wide color gamut to display HDR properly


Rich said:


> Keep in mind, he put out those changes for a 7000 series Samsung TV. I don't see the same options on my two 8000 series sets. I'd like to see some settings for just the 8000 series TVs.
> 
> Rich


That is because he has a KU Series which is 2016 set and you have a JS which is a 2015 set...

Check here if you want to see some things

**OFFICIAL** 2015 Samsung 4K SUHD JS8500 Series TV Thread - AVS Forum | Home Theater Discussions And Reviews

This was part of the point i was trying to get across here. HDR+ is a 2016 SAMSUNG ONLY "feature" Sony/LG/Vizio dont have that and if they do it is called something else


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

compnurd said:


> TO Add the Samsung KU series does not display proper HDR. While it can receive the signal and play it. The TV does not support wide color gamut to display HDR properly
> 
> That is because he has a KU Series which is 2016 set and you have a JS which is a 2015 set...
> 
> ...


It is actually listed as HDR Premium on the Samsung website. Not that it probably makes any difference.
In all honesty I live chatted with them this morning and they said HDR did not work on 1080 signals. I asked them "then why can I see such a difference". They had no answer for that.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> It is actually listed as HDR Premium on the Samsung website. Not that it probably makes any difference.
> In all honesty I live chatted with them this morning and they said HDR did not work on 1080 signals. I asked them "then why can I see such a difference". They had no answer for that.


Oye

All HDR Premium means is that the TV support 1000 nits for brightness and support WCG for a HDR SOURCE SIGNAL..

As I stated above the reason you see a difference in HDR+ mode is because it is a similar setting to showroom mode on the TV for where it cranks up the brightness and color to pop in the store.. The problem with it is you get very bright and over saturated colors

Actual HDR will not work or turn on unless you have a HDR source like Netflix/Amazon or a HDR Blu ray


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

compnurd said:


> Oye
> 
> All HDR Premium means is that the TV support 1000 nits for brightness and support WCG for a HDR SOURCE SIGNAL..
> 
> ...


When you choose to turn it on, the picture is actually a lot darker, not brighter.
That is why I immediately decided that I did not like it when I first turned it on. The picture looked all washed out.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> When you choose to turn it on, the picture is actually a lot darker, not brighter.
> That is why I immediately decided that I did not like it when I first turned it on. The picture looked all washed out.


Point is.. Dont use it.. It is like turning on Sports Mode or some other samsung gimmick... When your TV gets an actual HDR signal.. it will know what to do with it


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

compnurd said:


> Point is.. Dont use it.. It is like turning on Sports Mode or some other samsung gimmick... When your TV gets an actual HDR signal.. it will know what to do with it


Sports mode is super bright, high color concentration and changes the sound. Funny thing about that mode is that when you turn the TV off, it then goes back to the mode you used before that. It is like they don't want you to use it all the time or they figure you will not be watching sports all the time.


----------

